# Innovation: Unbounded High Dynamic Range Photography using a Modulo Camera



## xps (Sep 2, 2015)

Unbounded High Dynamic Range Photography using a Modulo Camera 

http://web.media.mit.edu/~hangzhao/modulo.html

Interresting to read...


----------

